# Lazio - Inter: 16 ottobre 2021 ore 18:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma

Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00

*Le formazioni*
*
LAZIO (4-3-3): Reina; Lazzari, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; S. Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto; F. Anderson, Immobile, Pedro
*
*INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, A. Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Perisic; Dzeko*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Ottobre 2021)

La Lazio quest'anno è inguardabile, l'Inter vincerà facilmente.


----------



## Route66 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La Lazio quest'anno è inguardabile, l'Inter vincerà facilmente.


Se non sbaglio alla Lazio mancherà pure Acerbi per squalifica.
Già fanno ridere con la difesa titolare....


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


Vediamo il guru Sarri se oltre al derby riesce a battere questi culoni....


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


E' qui che si scoppia di salute?
Ma tutta questa salute è legale??


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Ottobre 2021)

1-3 scontatissimo,giocatevi il risultato esatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


Inter ovviamente col solito 11.
Marotta per abbattere i costi potrebbe comporre una rosa di soli 11 uomini.
Tanto scoppiano di salute e giocano sempre gli stessi da due anni.


----------



## Route66 (15 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inter ovviamente col solito 11.
> Marotta per abbattere i costi potrebbe comporre una rosa di soli 11 uomini.
> Tanto scoppiano di salute e giocano sempre gli stessi da due anni.


E' veramente incredibile questa cosa!
Tu pensa che Dzeko lo scorso anno ha giocato si e no la metà delle partite facendo 7 goal e adesso è a 7 su 7 presenze con 6 reti....


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> E' veramente incredibile questa cosa!
> Tu pensa che Dzeko lo scorso anno ha giocato si e no la metà delle partite facendo 7 goal e adesso è a 7 su 7 presenze con 6 reti....


Faranno le immersioni nell'acqua santa.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


Leggere la formazione dell'inter fa buttare giù il calendario.


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2021)

A questi il covid gli fa un baffo...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A questi il covid gli fa un baffo...


E' il covid che potrebbe risultare positivo all'inter.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto che Sarri in conferenza stampa già piangeva... Spero che dopo 30 minuti non siano già sotto di due gol...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Le formazioni*
*
LAZIO (4-3-3): Reina; Lazzari, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; S. Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto; F. Anderson, Immobile, Pedro
*
*INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, A. Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Perisic; Dzeko*


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni*
> 
> *LAZIO (4-3-3): Reina; Lazzari, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; S. Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto; F. Anderson, Immobile, Pedro*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, A. Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Perisic; Dzeko*


Praticamente all'inter ,a parte sensi, che è rotto da quando giocava nei pulcini, manca nessuno.
Assurdo.

Ma come si può pensare di competere cosi?
Siamo come le puntate con l'handicap noi : dobbiamo sempre vincere partendo da -2, -3, -4.
Alla lunga crollano i nervi.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Ottobre 2021)

Considerato che Sarri già in conferenza piangeva, la considero vinta dalla squadra a strisce


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Considerato che Sarri già in conferenza piangeva, la considero vinta dalla squadra a strisce


Sarri vorrebbe giocare una volta a settimana e poter allenare i suoi per 6 giorni su 7.
Giusto nei dilettanti potrebbe riuscirgli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> 1-3 scontatissimo,giocatevi il risultato esatto.


Ovviamente l, impossible vinca Alazie


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente l, impossible vinca Alazie


Immagino il copione : vanno sotto, presi a pallate ma resistono.
Poi in 10' e con un tiro la ribaltano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Terminerà 2-2


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vediamo. L'Inter nel primo big match contro l'Atalanta ha pareggiato, mentre noi abbiamo vinto. Ora ha la Lazio (che da dopo la sconfitta contro di noi sembra la meno forte delle 7 che si giocano l'Europa).
Vincerà l'Inter, ma sono curioso di vedere


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Inter, big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 16 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Anche guardando i soli titolari, la Lazio quest'anno è proprio una squadretta di provincia


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni*
> 
> *LAZIO (4-3-3): Reina; Lazzari, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; S. Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto; F. Anderson, Immobile, Pedro*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, A. Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Perisic; Dzeko*


Secondo me i giocatori daaLazie già non ne possono più di Sarri, del suo taccuino, dei suoi metodi e delle cose che chiede loro. L'ultima col Bologna hanno offerto una prestazione ignobile davvero. Sembrava non fossero nemmeno in campo. Il benzinaio fa bene a piangere, ha capito tutto.


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni*
> 
> *LAZIO (4-3-3): Reina; Lazzari, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; S. Milinkovic, Leiva, Luis Alberto; F. Anderson, Immobile, Pedro*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, A. Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Perisic; Dzeko*


Difesa della lazietta da brividi, partita che finirà probabilmente nei primi 10'.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

*UFFICIALI *
*
Lazio (4-3-3): Reina; Marusic, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Basic; Felipe Anderson, Immobile, Pedro. All. Sarri.
*
*Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Dzeko, Perisic. All. Inzaghi. *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI *
> 
> *Lazio (4-3-3): Reina; Marusic, Luiz Felipe, Patric, Hysaj; Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Basic; Felipe Anderson, Immobile, Pedro. All. Sarri.*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Dimarco; Dzeko, Perisic. All. Inzaghi. *



Dai che la Lazio deve iniziare a macinare punti !


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai che la Lazio deve iniziare a macinare punti !


Partita gustosa con questa Lazio spalle al muro...


----------



## kipstar (16 Ottobre 2021)

vittoria per l'inter.
la lazio o si sveglia tutto d'un colpo oppure è destinata ad un campionato mediocre....

imho


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vince la Lazio stasera, me lo sento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

troppo scarsi gli interisti per vincere sempre, ma tanto lo dico tutte le domeiche......


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che babbeo sto iusai


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Già finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

inesistente sto rigore


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ecco qua, 12 minuti e già finita.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2021)

Mi viene quasi da ridere. Ma come fai a competere con questi? Due anni che giocano sempre gli stessi undici. Zero infortuni, zero covid, sono fatti di ferro. Alla lunga non riesci a competere mai


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che rigore era dai 

Comunque ricordo che qualcuno qui dentro bramava quello scandalo di isasgi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che rigore ridicolo
Poi vabbè,reina,figurati se andava a pararlo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ambrosini i contatti subiti dalla Lazio li vede generosi, quelli subiti dell'inter sacrosanti.
Boh.
Io non capisco se ci fa o ci è.


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che rigore ridicolo
> Poi vabbè,reina,figurati se andava a pararlo


Ad avercelo noi, Reina, questi due mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma che rigore era dai
> 
> Comunque ricordo che qualcuno qui dentro bramava quello scandalo di isasgi


Scandaloso. 
Lo ricordo bene.


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Altra cosa, ma i rigori non anderebbero ribattuti quando c'è gente dentro l'area prima che il rigorista calci? Di Marco era arrivato sulla linea del dischetto.


----------



## Kayl (16 Ottobre 2021)

Hysaj non ho mai capito perché fosse sto feticcio di Sarri, un difensore ******* non te lo puoi permettere, è come avere a centrocampo uno che non sa distinguere la destra e la sinistra.


----------



## kipstar (16 Ottobre 2021)

rigore cercato. si vede, ma il contatto c'è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ambrosini i contatti subiti dalla Lazio li vede generosi, quelli subiti dell'inter sacrosanti.
> Boh.
> Io non capisco se ci fa o ci è.



Ambrosini è un ridicolo , mi viene quasi voglia di mettere muto.
Non aveva neanche visto la spinta di skriniar su pedro,anzi,l'ha vista ma ha detto che il biancoceleste si era quasi lasciato cadere


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mi viene quasi da ridere. Ma come fai a competere con questi? Due anni che giocano sempre gli stessi undici. Zero infortuni, zero covid, sono fatti di ferro. Alla lunga non riesci a competere mai


Ma non è vero che giocano sempre gli stessi


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hysaj non ho mai capito perché fosse sto feticcio di Sarri, un difensore ******* non te lo puoi permettere, è come avere a centrocampo uno che non sa distinguere la destra e la sinistra.


A piede invertito poi..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ambrosini è un ridicolo , mi viene quasi voglia di mettere muto.
> Non aveva neanche visto la spinta di skriniar su pedro,anzi,l'ha vista ma ha detto che il biancoceleste si era quasi lasciato cadere


Io non lo sopporto nonostante gli voglia bene , ovviamente.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che contratto ha il benzinaio? Se continua così mica lo mangia il panettone.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero che giocano sempre gli stessi


Hai ragione : hanno talmente tanta abbondanza che fanno perfino turn over. 

Indisponibili ?
Sensi. 

Ma quello è nato rotto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma che contratto ha il benzinaio? Se continua così mica lo mangia il panettone.


Ha vinto il derby.
Il panettone lo degusta .


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Basico qua si mangia un gol...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero che giocano sempre gli stessi


ma anche se fosse bravi loro a prendere gente sana.
noi stiamo sempre a lamentarci della sfiga, che è molto da perdenti, quando si potrebbe discutere di altro, tipo il fatto che ci facciamo sempre rullare da arbitrti ed istituzioni senza dire niente e questi si vedono dare rigori del genere.


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma sto pellegrino di Basic da dove viene? Dall'uovo di Pasqua?


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero che giocano sempre gli stessi


Quante partite ha saltato Barella? Quante Skriniar? L'anno scorso quante Lukaku?


----------



## kipstar (16 Ottobre 2021)

lazio che merita il pari


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma anche se fosse bravi loro a prendere gente sana.
> noi stiamo sempre a lamentarci della sfiga, che è molto da perdenti, quando si potrebbe discutere di altro, tipo il fatto che ci facciamo sempre rullare da arbitrti ed istituzioni senza dire niente e questi si vedono dare rigori del genere.


Ma il punto è che non è vero.. stanno giocando con gagliardini e perisic al posto di lautaro. Hanno i cileni (più pagati della rosa) che fanno tutte le partite con la nazionale e poi tornano rotti, dumfries al momento pare non pervenuto… insomma hanno anche loro i loro problemi


----------



## Kayl (16 Ottobre 2021)

Immobile deve mangiarsene un altro paio prima.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Paratona di nonno Reina.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Per ora F. Anderson l'unico che ci prova nella Lazio, Savic nullo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ho smesso di guardarla, non c’è niente da fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

L’Inter è orrenda ma ha un deretano clamoroso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Una partita che fa venire sonno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

L'Inter in porta ha un ex signor portiere che ormai para solo i tiri centrali.
La Lazio ha fatto 3 tiri in porta,ovviamente tutti e 3 centrali 

Comunque la lazio non merita lo svantaggio,però si devono svegliare nel 2° tempo perchè praticamente stanno giocando solo Felipe Anderson e Basic.

Savic fantasma,Immobile pare quello della nazionale


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter è orrenda ma ha un deretano clamoroso


si fanno veramente schifo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto mi piace Felipe Anderson, giocatore che ha le caratteristiche per fare proprio i buchi in italia.
Il fatto che in Premier sia uno dei tanti e stia in panca la dice lunghissima sul livello pietoso del nostro campionato, dove giusto noi e l'atalanta proviamo ad offrire un gioco moderno e brioso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace Felipe Anderson, giocatore che ha le caratteristiche per fare proprio i buchi in italia.
> Il fatto che in Premier sia uno dei tanti e stia in panca la dice lunghissima sul livello pietoso del nostro campionato, dove giusto noi e l'atalanta proviamo ad offrire un gioco moderno e brioso.


E' un giocatore molto discontinuo, con il Bologna o col Torino non vede boccia per poi fare ottime partite contro la Roma o oggi.


----------



## Kayl (16 Ottobre 2021)

Immobile deve mangiarsene altri due prima di segnare, se l’Inter fa gol prima la partita è chiusa.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Mah, che partitaccia, vanno ai due all'ora...


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Ottobre 2021)

La Lazie ha le stesse motivazioni di un pensionache guarda i cantieri stradali.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Rigoreeeeee


----------



## diavolo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore


----------



## diavolo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Immobileeeeeee


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Rigore Lazietta!!!*


----------



## Prealpi (16 Ottobre 2021)

1-1 bene


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo riescano almeno a tenere il pareggio, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Baba (16 Ottobre 2021)

Tenete duro dai dai dai


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

*Gooooooooolllllllllll*


----------



## GioCampo (16 Ottobre 2021)

1-2 di Lautaro nemmeno quotato


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Reteeeeee


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

L'Inter di Inzaghi perderà molti punti per strada quest'anno, subiscono troppe reti evitabili. Forza Lazio!


----------



## bmb (16 Ottobre 2021)

Io rimango convinto che per dare la massima punizione debba esserci una chiara occasione da gol e che l'intervento debba essere NETTO. Probabilmente, avessi fatto l'arbitro, ne avrei dati pochissimi in carriera.


----------



## kipstar (16 Ottobre 2021)

risultato giusto al momento


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, che partitaccia, vanno ai due all'ora...


Inguardabile…


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pure Darmian si mette a fare le veroniche ahah


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Inguardabile…


Un po' meglio ora visto che l'Inter cerca di vincere, ma senza quel rigore la Lazio non l'avrebbe buttata dentro neanche giocando 3 ore.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io rimango convinto che per dare la massima punizione debba esserci una chiara occasione da gol e che l'intervento debba essere NETTO. Probabilmente, avessi fatto l'arbitro, ne avrei dati pochissimi in carriera.


La regola dei rigori è inconcepibile per me, deve essere modificata alla grande, ma anche li vigeranno strane discrezionalità. Secondo me solo una chiara occasione da gol (fallo da ultimo uomo o parata del difensore) devono essere punite con il rigore. Mi rendo conto che la spettacolarità (più gol) e la discrezionalità siano ostacoli insormontabili.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Goooooooooool


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Rissa ahahahahaha si gode alla grande!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahah i rosiconi interisti non digeriscono il gol.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahah check over!!!!


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

GOooooooooooooool


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Goduria pura!!


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma vieni!!!


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Volevano che si fermassero, sono fantastici.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2021)

grandissimo signor Anderson


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2021)

L'arbitro ammonisce i giocatori della Lazio per la rissa scatenata dagli interisti


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Il gol è regolarissimo. Cosa vogliono sti perdenti?


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque 5 minuti fa cosa si è mangiato "Inter fatta per Dumfries" ahahah.

Per carità, buon giocatore, ma pensavo fosse la reincarnazione di D. Alves.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il gol è regolarissimo. Cosa vogliono sti perdenti?


Volevano che si fermassero perché Dimarco era a terra.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che goduria immensa ragazzi ahshahahah 

Ma poi che c4zzo vogliono gli intertristi non sanno che finché non fischia l'arbitro si gioca?????


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ora gli daranno 15 minuti di recupero...


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque l'arbitro è un vero idiota, avrebbe dovuto ammonire solo gli interisti!! 

Cosa ha ammonito a fare Felipe perché ha fatto gol? L'hanno pure attaccato in 4


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Volevano che si fermassero, sono fantastici.


Fuori di testa.


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Chi ha ammonito dell'Inter?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Ottobre 2021)

Gestione arbitrale vergognosa. Neanche un rosso dopo tutta questa sceneggiata. Anzi pure due giallo alla Lazio che non aveva fatto nulla


----------



## danjr (16 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Volevano che si fermassero perché Dimarco era a terra.


Si ma lhanno fatto azione con Lautaro loro


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Dentro il cecchino turco!! Sogeking


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chi ha ammonito dell'Inter?


Lautaro e Dumfries credo


----------



## GioCampo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Handanovic era da buttare fuori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

andavano sbattuti fuori almeno 1-2 sfigati


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Devono finire in 8 sti schifosi


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Eh, qui il secondo giallo poteva anche starci...


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahah "é fatta" é tragicomico!


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi immobile non riesce proprio a tirare in movimento


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma è secondo giallo stranetto!!!!


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Oggi immobile non riesce proprio a tirare in movimento


Mi sembra un po' ingolfato. I postumi dell'infortunio.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ciroooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Prealpi (16 Ottobre 2021)

3-1 ma vieni


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

E treeeeeeeee

Sucate melmeeeeeeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

in culo agli sfigati


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Non la guardo raga… aggiornatemi voi


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHAH 

W SARRI


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Siiiiii 3-1 ahahahahhaha


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2021)

I difensoroni dell'Inter. Skriniar e De Vrij a marcare Savic, sovrastati


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che imbarazzo l'Inter, d'improvviso ha regalato 3 gol alla Lazio, dopo una partita che sembrava ben gestita. Lo dicevo io che Inzaghi a certi livelli avrebbe fatto danni. In Serie A o sai difendere, o non puoi giocare per il primo posto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ma sto cane di arbitro che non ammonisce più nessun interista?? 

E questi cani di interisti che picchiano e basta? 

Mamma mia che squadra di melma


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Calha quanto fa pena mamma mia.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Calha quanto fa pena mamma mia.


E c'era chi lo rimpiangeva, solo perchè ha segnato nel 5-0 contro il Genoa alla prima.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Ottobre 2021)

Senza Chalanoglu in campo oggettivamente sono forti.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che goduria non vedo l'ora di ascoltare i canali intertristi.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Godo tantissimo.

Questi sono tre punti persi, la Lazio è la più debole tra le sette sorelle insieme alla Roma, l'Inter poteva e doveva vincere. 

Il rigore ha cambiato la partita. Senza quello la Lazio non avrebbe segnato neanche giocando tre ore.


----------



## Rudi84 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi a noi l'inter sta sulle palle però dobbiamo dire meno male che esistono perchè le risate che ci fanno fare loro sono memorabili. Questa poi che loro stavano segnando e volevano invece che gli altri si fermassero è stupenda


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi lo rimpiangeva, solo perchè ha segnato nel 5-0 contro il Genoa alla prima.


Ma lo avete visto stasera? è un catorcio, fermo, piantato, una sciagura calcistica.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Cioè l'unico espulso è quello della Lazio? Ma sparati arbitro


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Che schifo 

Dovevano espellere Lautaro e Dumfries ed espellono Felipe solo perché ha fatto il suo lavoro


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Calha quanto fa pena mamma mia.


Inzaghi l'ha già panchinato infatti.


----------



## Zenos (16 Ottobre 2021)

È qui che si gode?
Ma Caccanogu entra oramai gli ultimi 4 minuti?ahahahahahha


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Oh questi dell'Inter sono riusciti a far beccare 18 gialli e 1 rosso (a fine partita) agli avversari che hanno vinto in rimonta 3-1, pazzeschi, dopo un gool regolare e dopo aver scatenato tutto l'ambaradam.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma lo avete visto stasera? è un catorcio, fermo, piantato, una sciagura calcistica.


Con Diaz abbiamo fatto un upgrade clamoroso senza spendere nulla. Più di così...


----------



## Prealpi (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lautaro andava espulso due volte, pazzesca l'ipocrisia di questi arbitri


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> 1-3 scontatissimo,giocatevi il risultato esatto.


Sei un pippone !  
ma alla fine perchè è stato espulso solo f.anderson ? 
Dumfries e lautaro invece nulla,possono protestare e iniziare risse senza subire il doppio cartellino


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2021)

Goduria parzialmente placata dal fatto che dopo dieci minuti a cercare risse e ad aggredire gli avversari l'unico espulso è stato un laziale. Fanno schifo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque l'ambiente Inter è questo, vanno fuori di testa appena comincia a girare male, segno che di sicurezze ne hanno poche.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

Mannaggia, io stasera non avevo voglia di leggermi i forum e social interisti, perchè mi dovete obbligare così... avevo pronto un buon libro... pazienza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mannaggia, io stasera non avevo voglia di leggermi i forum e social interisti, perchè mi dovete obbligare così... avevo pronto un buon libro... pazienza


Hai qualche pagina in particolare da consigliare ?


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sei un pippone !
> ma alla fine perchè è stato espulso solo f.anderson ?
> Dumfries e lautaro invece nulla,possono protestare e iniziare risse senza subire il doppio cartellino


Il risultato l'ho preso


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2021)

Come sempre in questi casi SPIAZE per Limone e soprattutto SPIAZE per PIPPANOGHLU


----------



## Goro (16 Ottobre 2021)

Godo ma che schifo, Handanovic Dumfries e Lautaro andavano espulsi


----------



## diavolo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Dumfries è il Kondogbia dei terzini.


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque l'ha persa inzaghi
Togli Perisic, togli Dzeko metti Lautaro alla fine... L'ha proprio regalata


E indecente l'arbitro. Luis Felipe sul gol non aveva nessuna colpa l'hanno attaccato tutti ed è stato ammoniti lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Sto inevitabilmente sborrando


----------



## Baba (16 Ottobre 2021)

Da qualche altra parte stanno scrivendo “ partita falsatahhh” “ dovevano fermarsi c’era un giocatore a terraahh” “ questo non è più spooorthh” hahah GODOOO


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Godo ma che schifo, Handanovic Dumfries e Lautaro andavano espulsi



Rissa scatenata, manata in faccia e ne è uscito con un giallo tiratissimo per scaramuccia semplice..


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque l'ha persa inzaghi
> Togli Perisic, togli Dzeko metti Lautaro alla fine... L'ha proprio regalata
> 
> 
> Comunque indecente l'arbitro. Luis Felipe sul gol non aveva nessuna colpa l'hanno attaccato tutti ed è stato ammoniti lui


Ma pure Correa, messo dentro solo perché ex.
Forse pensava di avere l'ambiente sotto controllo e invece dopo 1 mese ha già il fenomeno turco che non gira più e la difesa, seppur perfetta per larghi tratti della partita, ha preso 3 gol pure stasera e meritava di prenderne 3 pure a Sassuolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dumfries è il Kondogbia dei terzini.


"É fatta" ahahah


----------



## David Drills (16 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, è qui che si è DISPIAZUTI?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Da qualche altra parte stanno scrivendo “ partita falsatahhh” “ dovevano fermarsi c’era un giocatore a terraahh” “ questo non è più spooorthh” hahah GODOOO


va be ma andar a leggere i loro forum è un po' come prendere in giro gli handicappati, poveretti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Boh io non capisco le polemiche dell'Inter, non si è fermato Martinez dopo che Dimarco è crollato a terra continuando l'azione ed andando anche al tiro, perchè mai avrebbe dovuto fermarsi Anderson?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh io non capisco le polemiche dell'Inter, non si è fermato Martinez dopo che Dimarco è crollato a terra continuando l'azione ed andando anche al tiro, perchè mai avrebbe dovuto fermarsi Anderson?



sì ma poi basta con sti giocatori che al minimo contatto sembra che gli sparano. Il gioco lo ferma l'arbitro, punto. Direi la stessa cosa se succedesse al Milan


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Al di là del gol e dei pianti perdenti, ma che cavolo di roba è questa? Come si può recriminare per un giocatore a terra, io ho il dovere di giocare sulle tue debolezze, mi frega poco se si è fatto male sportivamente parlando, durante una partita è cosi. Ma gli sport Americani non insegnano veramente nulla? Che pagliacciata, non sono mai riuscito a capire chi si ferma, o chi vuole che gli altri si fermino. Giocate a calcio va…


----------



## kipstar (16 Ottobre 2021)

mi pare di capire che il problema non sia regolamentare ma di sportività.......scusate ma mi faccio delle grasse grosse risate......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma poi basta con sti giocatori che al minimo contatto sembra che gli sparano. Il gioco lo ferma l'arbitro, punto. Direi la stessa cosa se succedesse al Milan


Quoto, magari se gli avversari continuassero sempre a giocare queste pagliacciate dei rotolamenti a terra verrebbero meno, visto che non conviene lasciare la propria squadra in 10 con queste simulazioni da quattro soldi in attesa di un fischio arbitrale o di un avversario che butta fuori la palla.
Dimarco sembrava che avesse preso un colpo di bazooka dagli spalti.
Quindi bravo Anderson, avrei detto lo stesso se avesse segnato contro di noi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Al di là del gol e dei pianti perdenti, ma che cavolo di roba è questa? Come si può recriminare per un giocatore a terra, io ho il dovere di giocare sulle tue debolezze, mi frega poco se si è fatto male sportivamente parlando, durante una partita è cosi. Ma gli sport Americani non insegnano veramente nulla? Che pagliacciata, non sono mai riuscito a capire chi si ferma, o chi vuole che gli altri si fermino. Giocate a calcio va…


La cosa ancora più ridicola è che loro stessi,indaisti stupidi e ignoranti,hanno continuato l'azione con il loro uomo a terra.
Ma come la palla è stata riconquistata dalla lazio,pretendevano che la palla fosse spedita fuori. Pagliacci


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma poi basta con sti giocatori che al minimo contatto sembra che gli sparano. Il gioco lo ferma l'arbitro, punto. Direi la stessa cosa se succedesse al Milan


Ma anche se si è fatto male per davvero, per me è inconcepibile fermarsi. Anzi, spingo il doppio visto che sono in superiorità. 
In NBA, dove il flop è sanzionato alla leggera con una multa ed al massimo con multa più squalifica nessuno si butta a terra e lo spirito del gioco è rispettato.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## David Drills (16 Ottobre 2021)

Un po' come vincere gli scudetti senza avversari e da prescritti...Ah no, quello è sportivo.


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa ancora più ridicola è che loro stessi,indaisti stupidi e ignoranti,hanno continuato l'azione con il loro uomo a terra.
> Ma come la palla è stata riconquistata dalla lazio,pretendevano che la palla fosse spedita fuori. Pagliacci


Massí, che porcheria di mentalità.


----------



## Raryof (16 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì ma poi basta con sti giocatori che al minimo contatto sembra che gli sparano. Il gioco lo ferma l'arbitro, punto. Direi la stessa cosa se succedesse al Milan



Pensa che ci sono sempre altri 10 giocatori pronti a difendere per quell'uomo a terra che magari non ha nulla di grave e sistematicamente si ferma per spezzare il gioco.
Nel rugby è una cosa normalissima non fermarsi, anzi i giocatori spesso vengono curati sul posto mentre il gioco va avanti, poi una volta finita l'azione il gioca si ferma e il tempo pure.
Il calcio come sport su questi aspetti è medioevo puro, infatti guarda che risse per un gol straregolare in cui entrambe le squadre non si sono fermate per un giocatore a terra che stava in mezzo al campo e non dentro l'area, non esistono forme di fair play puro ma spesso vengono richieste quando non servono.


----------



## York (16 Ottobre 2021)

Commento tecnico: Inter


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Ottobre 2021)

Pagliacci  
Sono felice  non tanto per la sconfitta - scherzo sono stra-felice per quella - ma quanto per lo spirito ‘piangina’ assorbito dal loro tecnico 

alibi 

giocano da provinciali: 5-3-1-1 
Gioco fisico e corsa 
Qualche colpo Tecnico 

devono piangere e prendere schiaffi 

tanti


----------



## Andris (16 Ottobre 2021)

ha giocato meglio oggi l'inter che ha perso 3-1 rispetto a certe vittorie con due goal di scarto.
le altre volte inzaghi non diceva di aver giocato male però e pensava solo al risultato


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2021)

eh l


Solo ha scritto:


>


come lukaku l'anno scorso, loro sono buoni ma vengono provocati


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Quelli dell'inter sono ridicoli : 5 giocatori attorno a immobile e felipe anderson tutto solo e la colpa sarebbe dell'uomo a terra?
Lettura difensiva da campionato pulcini.

Ovviamente ora piangeranno fino a natale.
E io godo!!!!

Pagate debiti e scadenze pezzenti.


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

Partite contro le big: zero vittorie.


----------



## Love (17 Ottobre 2021)

dumfries pagliaccio...


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

Posso andare un po' controcorrente? 
Non ho visto la partita ma solo gli ailaigts, ma secondo me quelli della Lazio dovevano buttarla fuori, Lautaro mi è sembrato che a Di Marco manco l'avesse visto quando ha ricevuto palla, comunque non me ne frega nulla e sono contento abbiano perso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> dumfries pagliaccio...


Ci fosse stato ibra al suo posto sai che titoloni oggi?
La figc pronta ad aprire un inchiesta, qualche parlamentare interista avrebbe aperto una interrogazione parlamentare e il papa ne avrebbe invocato la scomunica.

L'inter è troppo troppo troppo tutelata da sempre.
Quando lo ribadisco non mi si prende mai sul serio ma è cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Posso andare un po' controcorrente?
> Non ho visto la partita ma solo gli ailaigts, ma secondo me quelli della Lazio dovevano buttarla fuori, Lautaro mi è sembrato che a Di Marco manco l'avesse visto quando ha ricevuto palla, comunque non me ne frega nulla e sono contento abbiano perso.


Ok, e l'arbitro perchè non l'ha fatto?
Avrebbe potuto anche lui.

In italia siamo delle femminucce.
Bisogna iniziare a giocare a ritmi europei e per farlo bisogna non fischiare mai mai mai i falli alla dybala, chiesa, cuadrado.


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ok, e l'arbitro perchè non l'ha fatto?
> Avrebbe potuto anche lui.
> 
> In italia siamo delle femminucce.
> Bisogna iniziare a giocare a ritmi europei e per farlo bisogna non fischiare mai mai mai i falli alla dybala, chiesa, cuadrado.


Hai ragione anche tu


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2021)

Fermo immagine al minuto 2:05

Guardate come è messa la difesa dell'inter sull'azione che porta al gol della lazio.
Guardate quanti uomini attorno a immobile e come felipe solo attacca l'area.
L'inter sta difendendo una situazione di 5vs2 (!!) con un terzo giocatore della lazio che arriva da dietro, quindi un 5vs3.

L'inter non prende gol perchè la lazio non butta la palla fuori ma perchè anzichè giocare i nerazzurri iniziano una feroce caccia all'uomo perchè pretendevano il gioco fosse fermato. Inseguono i laziali per picchiarli!!!
Per cosa?
Un calcetto alla gambuccia?
Ridicoli.


----------



## danjr (17 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Posso andare un po' controcorrente?
> Non ho visto la partita ma solo gli ailaigts, ma secondo me quelli della Lazio dovevano buttarla fuori, Lautaro mi è sembrato che a Di Marco manco l'avesse visto quando ha ricevuto palla, comunque non me ne frega nulla e sono contento abbiano perso.


Si però questo lo vedi dalla televisione… uno della Lazio deve pensare “lautaro non può avevo visto perché era 10 cm più avanti, quindi adesso che lui ha concluso a rete io la butto fuori”? mi sembra assurdo dai, stanno giocando, vedono l’azione svilupparsi e di conseguenza non si fermano


----------



## Davidoff (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ridicoli dal 1908, purtroppo da allora anche i più tutelati e disonesti. Vengono a fare la morale, sti ipocriti prescritti e cartonati, se fossero stati i giocatori del Milan a reagire come loro al gol di Anderson avremmo finito la partita in 8.


----------



## ilPresidente (17 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Posso andare un po' controcorrente?
> Non ho visto la partita ma solo gli ailaigts, ma secondo me quelli della Lazio dovevano buttarla fuori, Lautaro mi è sembrato che a Di Marco manco l'avesse visto quando ha ricevuto palla, comunque non me ne frega nulla e sono contento abbiano perso.


É l’arbitro che determina se interrompere il gioco e in serie A ci sono troppe fighette o simulatori


----------



## ilPresidente (17 Ottobre 2021)

Io fischierei molto meno!! 
ogni contatto ci si rotola come colpiti da una raffica di mitra.
Salvo alzarsi a festeggiare se il compagno segna o se l’azione diventa favorevole.
Io obbligherei min 5min fuori se fai intervenire il medico


----------

